# حمل قبل مايتمسح برنامج Autodesk Land 2009



## المساح10 (11 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام
اليكم برنامج AUTO DESK LAND 2009

http://rapidshare.com/files/112129698/aldt2k9.iso.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112125155/aldt2k9.iso.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/112134161/aldt2k9.iso.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/112138624/aldt2k9.iso.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/112142805/aldt2k9.iso.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/112147101/aldt2k9.iso.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/112151144/aldt2k9.iso.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/112154640/aldt2k9.iso.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/112158627/aldt2k9.iso.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/112162829/aldt2k9.iso.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/112167963/aldt2k9.iso.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/112173158/aldt2k9.iso.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/112178898/aldt2k9.iso.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/112185046/aldt2k9.iso.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/112191327/aldt2k9.iso.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/112198222/aldt2k9.iso.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/112205870/aldt2k9.iso.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/112213364/aldt2k9.iso.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/112220931/aldt2k9.iso.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/112228801/aldt2k9.iso.r18


----------



## garary (11 أغسطس 2008)

هل يتوجب الامر تحميل كل الملفات لان عدد الروابط كبير على عكس ماهو موجود فى المنتدى حيث يوجد رابط اخر يتم من خلالة تحميل عدد5 ملفات فقط


----------



## abobikir (12 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ المساح 10*

بما أنك قمت برفع برنامج Autodesk Land 2009 جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
سأتوقف عن رفع باقي ملفات البرنامج لأنك قمت برفعه وإنشاءالله سأرفع للمنتدي برامج أخري غيره 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
قريبا توقعوا برنامج

Autodesk 3d Civil Design 2005 

وهو يتكون من قرصين 

أخوك
أبوبكر


----------



## خابور (12 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ المساح10
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
السلام عليكم 
لدي نفس النسخة وهي على شكل ملفات ايسو ولا اعرف كيفية التنصيب والكراك ايضا لا يعمل لدي حيث عند فتح الكراك يظهر رسالة فيها(Internal Error #2- please be sure the app is running and license screen ) اي(خطأ داخلي يرجى التأكد من تشغيل التطبيق تشغيل وترخيص الشاشه) ارجو من لديه فكرة ان يوضح لنا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abobikir (12 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ خابور*

ملفات ملفات ايسو تنسخها علي السي دي بواسطة برنامج nero ثم بعد ذلك تشغيلها من الإسطوانة
وتوجد عدة برامج أخري تفي بهذا الغرض ( يمكن فتححها ببرنامج winiso ) 

أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## خابور (12 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخوي ابابكر والله نحن نتعلم منكم الكثير بارك الله فيكم


----------



## زهزوه (12 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ المساح 10 بارك الله بك و بجهدك الطيب , ولكن انت تعلم ان الrapidshare من انحس مواقع التحميل حيث الإنتظار طويل جداً:83:و ممل و في أغلب الأوقات لا نتمكن من التحميل , الرجاء الرجاء رفعه على غير موقع حبذا لو كان www.upload10.com
حيث سعة تحميل الملف الواحد 150 MB
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## فراس الغلامي (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير علىمجهودك الرائع وانا مع الزملاء الذين يرغبون بتحميل البرنامج من موقع ثاني غير الرابدشير وشكرا.
___________________


----------



## المساح10 (13 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ ابوبكر : اعتذر جدا جدا عن تدخلى وتنزيلى للبرنامج بالمنتدى مع علمى بانك تقوم بتنزيله 
ارجو منك رجاء خاص ان تواصل فى تنزيل البرنامج لان اغلب الاخوة لايحبون التحميل من موقع
الـrapidshare لذا واصل فى تنزيله واكرر اعتذارى لك.
الاخ جرارى : يجب تحميل كامل الملفات ونسخها على DVD بواسطة برامج النسخ كما تفضل الاخ ابوبكر بذكرها.
الاخوة : زهزوه وفراس موقع الرابيدشير صار جيدجدا فى تحميل الملفات وانا على تجربة معه فى الاونه الاخير ة
بحمل فى اليوم اكثر من ثلاثة او اربعه ملفات واحيانا اكثر حسب تواجدى فى النت.
اما بالنسبة للاخ خابور اقول حمل برنامج poweriso ونزله بالجهاز وبعد ذلك انسخ الملفات بواسطته فى DVD 
وابداء فى عملية التنصيب وبعد اكمالها افتح البرنامج سوف تظهر لك شاشة بها خيارين اولهما تنشيط البرنامج والثانى تشغيله اختار الاول وهو الافتراضى واضغط NEXT ثم تظهر شاشه اخرى بها رقم REQUST CODE 
انسخه واذهب الى ملف الكراك وافتحه تجد به ملفين احدهما ملف TEXT والاخر باسم XF-LDT2k9-32bit-KG
اضغط عليه سوف تفتح شاشه يطالبك فيها برقم REQUST CODE الصقه واضغط على CALCULATE S,T 
سوف يظهر معك رقم طويل جداً انسخه واذهب الى البرنامج حيث الشاشة الاولى التى ظهرت عند فتح البرنامج حيث تجد خيارات اضغط على خيار ( لصق paste activate code ) ثم اضغط next ثم finsh
اسال الله ان ينفعنا واياكم لما فيه خير المسلمين 
اسف جدا للاطالة


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (13 أغسطس 2008)

والله العظيم تستاهل كل خير 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abobikir (13 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ المساح 10*

الهدف هو خدمة الزملاء وليس المهم من يؤدي هذه الخدمة جزاك الله خيرا
بالنسبة لمشكلة التحميل من rapidshare اليك هذا البرنامج هدية لك ولأعضاء المنتدي 
بواسطة هذا البرنامج تستطيع التحميل من موقع rapidshare مجانا وبدون حدود معينة حمل البرنامج من هنا
http://www.zshare.net/download/169858606718e1df/
وجاري البحث لكراك البرنامج 
لقد وجدت البرنامج والكراك ولكن يحتاج الي برنامج تورنت وأنني سأرفق الكراك في أقرب وقت ممكن
وداعا لمشاكل التحميل من rapidshare مؤقتا لأن هذا الموقع دائما يبحث طريقة لسد أي أختراق للموقع وحاليا هذا البرنامج إخترق الموقع


----------



## garary (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى المساح 10 سابدا بالتحميل فى حالة ان الاخ ابوبكر توقف عن انزال بقية الملفات حيث تم تحميل 5 ملفات من اصل 20 ملف كما ذكر الاخ ابوبكر


----------



## محمد الباز (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*لدي نفس النسخة وهي على شكل ملفات ايسو ولا اعرف كيفية التنصيب والكراك ايضا لا يعمل لدي حيث عند فتح الكراك يظهر رسالة فيها(Internal Error #2- please be sure the app is running and license screen ) اي(خطأ داخلي يرجى التأكد من تشغيل التطبيق تشغيل وترخيص الشاشه) ارجو من لديه فكرة ان يوضح لنا بارك الله فيكم
*
*وهذا حدث لى ايضا
نرجوا تبيان الامر ممن لديه الخبره وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## garary (18 ديسمبر 2008)

حملت البرنامج لكن قائمة civil design غير موجودة


----------



## garary (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اخ محمد الباز ابداء فى فك ضغط الملفات من اول ملف ثم يتم الفك تلقائى لبقية الملفات.وبعد ذلك قم بحرق الملف الذى يظهر على شكل cd .


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرأ لك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## امير عوض (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedmhelmy (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## بسام.م.ب (2 يناير 2009)

الملف لايفتح على تلك الروابط....الرجاء وضعه على رابط آخر....وشكرا


----------



## mohamed montser1 (2 يناير 2009)

[جزاكم الله خيرا ادعوا لاخوانكم فى غزه اللهم فرج همهم امين


----------



## alhmadi (8 يناير 2009)

الاخ المساح10
مشكور على البرنامج الرائع
الحمد لله قمت بتنزيل كل الملفات
بعد مع الربد شير لكن عند محاولت فك
الرار تظهر لى الاتى
The archive is either is unknoun or damage
وقد نزلت الملف الاول وحصلت لى نفس المشكلة
اعتقد ان الملف تالف ممكن تنزله مرة اخرى لو سمحت واكون شاكر


----------



## mostafammy (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الروابط مش شغاله ياريت ترفعها مره اخرى وشكرا


----------



## alimulty (5 يوليو 2010)

الاخ ابوبكر العزيز 
ارجو توضيح كيفية تحميل البرنامج اعلاه واكون شاكرا للك


----------



## عماد1995 (31 أغسطس 2010)

انا عندي برنامج الاتد محمل في الجهاز بس اريد ان اعمل عليه مايفتح البرنامج في نفس الوقت تطهر رساله فيها خيارين احداها فعال والاخر ليس فعال
ولي عارف الرد لو يسمح بسرعه


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر يسلمووووووووو


----------



## عماد1995 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الدعاء وعيد مبارك وانتم الخير لكل عام اخيكم عماد1995:84:


----------



## سلمى عبد الباقى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي الخالصة لك المساح 10


----------



## walid1963 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا" لكم


----------



## elfaki (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## smsm samir (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لدي نفس النسخة وهي على شكل ملفات ايسو ولا اعرف كيفية التنصيب والكراك ايضا لا يعمل لدي حيث عند فتح الكراك يظهر رسالة فيها(Internal Error #2- please be sure the app is running and license screen ) اي(خطأ داخلي يرجى التأكد من تشغيل التطبيق تشغيل وترخيص الشاشه) ارجو من لديه فكرة ان يوضح لنا بارك الله فيكم
نرجوا توضيح المشكلة فى هذا الأمر


----------



## eng marwa2012 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت انا حملت البرنامج وحرقته ب ultraiso بس اثناء التسطيب بيجبلى رساله please insert the desk حاولت مرة واتنين برده نفس الموضوع وجربت باور ايزو بيظهرلى نفس الرساله ومش عارفه المشكله فين


----------



## hassan.algabry (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

